# DIY intake.



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm looking to make my own intake. I will be selling the Injen to do this. 

I have a few ideas for filters. If I can fit it, it will use two Amsoil EA filters with a Y pipe. Otherwise, it will use one massive oval tapered filter. The idea is to make it a nearly lifetime filter with how little maintenance it would need with so much filter media.

The one thing I'm struck on is finding a MAF sensor adapter. Has anyone come across one that will fit the Cruze's MAF sensor? Needs to be aluminum. I'm not going for cheap here. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## snowvette (Oct 9, 2012)

If our Cruze maf sensors share the same dimentions as the LS3/LS7 mafs, GM sells the adapter.http://paceperformance.com/c-142480-electrical-emissions-sensors-maf-sensors.html


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I would prefer to have the entire tube in a 3" diameter. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Got it. 

2.75", aluminum, and has a MAF air straightener. 
2 75" 70mm OD GM MAF Housing w Air Straightener Camaro Cold Air Intake Turbo | eBay

Or, I can go with 3"
3 0" 76 2mm OD GM MAF Housing w Air Straightener Camaro Cold Air Intake Turbo | eBay

I will have to check what the stock size is and go from there. I would assume that Vince could tune just about any size, and the MAF straightener would make it easy to tune. 

This is going to be one badass intake. Better than anything that exists on the market.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Let us know how it goes. I been debating on replacing that accordion tube that runs between the airbox and the turbo inlet elbow, I may take it a step farther.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Let us know how it goes. I been debating on replacing that accordion tube that runs between the airbox and the turbo inlet elbow, I may take it a step farther.


Its actually fairly straight inside if you look at it closely.

I'll be doing some more measurements. I don't expect to come out at under $200 with this intake, but I will be using a bigger and better filter than anyone else. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Well, I ran into my next issue. 

The intake inlet on the engine is 2.5", so I need to find a 2.5" to 2.75" or 3" elbow or an additional adapter afterward. Fun!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Walker Flexible Pipe .


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

brian v said:


> Walker Flexible Pipe .


I definitely do not want to use flex pipe on this. It looks cheap, and I want the actual bend to be made of aluminum. I can find a 2.5" 90 degree pipe very easily to go from the engine into a "reducer." I happened to have found that Reducer as well in aluminum. 

2 5" to 3" Aluminum Reducer Pipe Custom Intercooler Turbo Exhaust Intake Piping | eBay

That will allow me to use this MAF housing:
3 0" 76 2mm OD GM MAF Housing w Air Straightener Camaro Cold Air Intake Turbo | eBay

Now I need a 3" to 4" adapter for the filter I want to use.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I take it CPVC is also out of the question?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

This just keeps getting better and better. Instead of an aluminum adapter, I can use a velocity stack. 

Velocity Stack with 3" outlet for Cold Air / Short Ram Intake Kit : Amazon.com : Automotive

That will allow me to use 4.5" ID filters, like this one:










Yes, it IS enormous. I need to measure the engine bay to see if this monster will fit.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh now you have decided to go OLD SCHOOL ! 

I have not seen one of them in quite some time , Maybe 1970's ..COOL..


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

brian v said:


> Oh now you have decided to go OLD SCHOOL !
> 
> I have not seen one of them in quite some time , Maybe 1970's ..COOL..


Yep. So much filtration area it's not even funny. It better fit because the filter and pre-filter are $100, at my dealer cost. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## daktah (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Got this almost completely figured out. Just need to verify the dimensions of some t-bolt clamps and get measurements of the area where the filter will go to make sure it will fit. 

Total cost of parts is expected to be in the $250-$275 range, but for that, you get the highest flowing intake possible for a Cruze, with a massive Amsoil EA tapered oval filter that will only need to be cleaned every 75k-100k miles, with a hydro shield pre-filter, a 4.5" velocity stack, proper t-bolt clamps (not cheap, unreliable worm gear clamps) and a proper honeycomb air straightener in front of the MAF so it can be properly tuned and so the PCM can get steady, accurate readings.

Pretty exciting project for me if I can make that filter fit. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

Im excited to see your results xtreme. How are you planning on routing the piping and are you going to try different size tubing and combinations to find the sweet spot for velocity and airflow capabilities.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

prince_bigd said:


> Im excited to see your results xtreme. How are you planning on routing the piping and are you going to try different size tubing and combinations to find the sweet spot for velocity and airflow capabilities.


It will be an SRI at least until I find a way to reasonably seal off the engine bay. It will be a 90 degree angle our of the engine and straight from there. 

No need to mess with velocity. It's a turbo so that really won't matter here. It will need to be tuned, however, so this is not something that can be used with a stock tune. 

Velocity with regard to intakes is only relevant once you reach the manifold. Before that, your primary concern is flow. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

I am also curious as to if you had efilive or hptuners if you could find a more ideal location for the maf sensor with these SRI intakes. I saw you mention including a maf screen which should help maintain an even flow reading at lower throttle openings. Once youre WOT it wouldnt matter anyways. I was asking more for the varying of length and interior diameter in regards to providing the maf with a more steady and precise reading. In our 1.4t engine i know the tiny tiny turbo is going to end up the restrictive point once you go with a massive filter surface area and a relatively short tube.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> ...It will be an SRI at least until I find a way to reasonably seal off the engine bay. It will be a 90 degree angle our of the engine and straight from there...


One not so ghetto way if you can pull it off right is use this in the fender and feed the intake through it. 

http://www.plumbingsupply.com/roofflashings.html

I used the plastic ones from the fender side so you can't see the base of it. Not sure if there is enough room for that. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

Just a wild guess, what kind of bump in power would you expect from this upgrade?


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Silicone Intakes have a bunch of parts to make your own intake. Even pipe sections with MAF cutouts. 

Sent from my Note 3


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

prince_bigd said:


> I am also curious as to if you had efilive or hptuners if you could find a more ideal location for the maf sensor with these SRI intakes. I saw you mention including a maf screen which should help maintain an even flow reading at lower throttle openings. Once youre WOT it wouldnt matter anyways. I was asking more for the varying of length and interior diameter in regards to providing the maf with a more steady and precise reading. In our 1.4t engine i know the tiny tiny turbo is going to end up the restrictive point once you go with a massive filter surface area and a relatively short tube.


I don't have those tuning utilities. I have tuned with hptuners before, but I never went into MAF locations and such. I don't think there is any better of a place to put the MAF sensor though. There really aren't any options. 

I'm not just concerned with WOT driving. In fact, one of the guys who loves my window screen MAF filter the most is one of the fastest sonic owners out there, and he loves it because it makes the car more drivable at part throttle. Also, open loop fueling is based on fuel trims that are determined during closed loop mode so there may be a small benefit there as well. The velocity stack will also assist in producing a very accurate MAF reading. This intake will produce a very smooth part throttle power band.

Indeed the turbo is the restriction point. Even current intakes don't really create a vacuum between the filter and turbo. 



Merc6 said:


> One not so ghetto way if you can pull it off right is use this in the fender and feed the intake through it.
> 
> http://www.plumbingsupply.com/roofflashings.html
> 
> ...





modalita said:


> Just a wild guess, what kind of bump in power would you expect from this upgrade?


Over stock or over a different intake? Honestly I don't see more than 1/2 a HP over the current intakes. What I do see however is far better filtration than any K&N-based I take while providing superior flow through total media surface area. This will be the intake to use for members who run upgraded turbos and heavy mods. 

The primary benefits are:
Meeting OEM filtration requirements and exceeding K&N filtration capability.

Exceeding OEM filter life at a guaranteed 4-year/100k mile minimum service life with a dry filter. I predict a 6 year, 150k mile service if the filter I want will fit.

Proper MAF calibration and accurate MAF sensor readings through a purpose built air straightener and a velocity stack. This is the lowest turbulence intake possible. 

Exceeding flow capacity of other aftermarket intakes on heavily modified engines.



KOBALT said:


> Silicone Intakes have a bunch of parts to make your own intake. Even pipe sections with MAF cutouts.
> 
> Sent from my Note 3


I could not find a MAF housing/adapter for the new Bosch MAF used in the Cruze/Sonic on that site. Already checked. I may be ordering other parts from them, but I'm thinking of using Mishimoto couplers and t-clamps for the lifetime warranty, quality, and appearance. 

Sent from mobile.


----------

